# blastocyst with a cavity???



## annie66 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi, we hope you can help us,

We are in Cyprus at the moment and due to go for ET in less than an hour.
I've just been told that we have a blastocyst and a blastocyst with a cavity?  Could anyone tell me what this is please?

The clinic have suggested transferring these two along with 2 blasts from a donor, but if the one with a cavity is viable we'd prefer to take our chances with our own embies on this occaision.

Sorry for the hurried post, but we're a bit desperate at the moment and there's a bit of a language barrier!!

Many thanks

Annie x


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

annie66 said:


> Hi, we hope you can help us,
> 
> We are in Cyprus at the moment and due to go for ET in less than an hour.
> I've just been told that we have a blastocyst and a blastocyst with a cavity? Could anyone tell me what this is please?
> ...


Hi Annie

Sorry - i think i am responding too late to help you out. Not sure what you decided to do. To be honest, a blastocyst with a cavity is rather an ambiguous term, i hope they explained a bit more to you.

Best wishes


----------

